# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Η σχέση μ ένα διπολικο

## George64

Πριν 2 χρόνια γνώρισα έναν υπέροχο άνθρωπο,γεμάτο ζωή. Είμαι άνθρωπος που δεν ερωτεύεται με την πρώτη ματιά.
Πολέμησε πολυ για να κερδίσει την καρδιά μου. Και το κατάφερε. Για ένα χρόνο έζησα ότι πιο όμορφο,μπορούσα να ζήσω. Εκείνος έκανε διάφορα πράγματα που μ έκαναν να νοιώθω κάθε μέρα κι ομορφοτερα. Ζουσαμε ένα όνειρο. Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν λόγια που να περιγράφουν αυτο που έζησα.
Όλα αυτά πήραν τέλος πριν απο 7 μήνες. Γιατί;
Έκανε απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας. Ήμουν δίπλα του. Του σταθηκα,βάζοντας στην άκρη τα δικά μου τα θελω. Μην έχοντας την οικογένεια του δίπλα, ήμουν το μοναδικό άτομο που βρισκόταν δίπλα του. Εκει συνηδητοποιισα ότι δεν είχε εμπιστοσύνη σε κανέναν. Επισκέφτηκε ψυχίατρο και του έδωσε φάρμακα. Σιγά σιγά προσπαθούσε να με διώξει απο κοντά του,λέγοντας μου ότι δεν μπορούσε να μου προσφέρει ακόμα και τα πιο απλά πράγματα. Εγώ στεκομουν δίπλα του,διότι πίστευα ότι μπορούσα να του δώσω χαρα. Μάταια. Για δικούς του λόγους έκοψε τα φάρμακα πριν απο ένα μήνα.αισθανοταν καλύτερα.ετσι έλεγε. Κι όμως εγώ τον έβλεπα να μπαίνει σε μανία.αυτη τη φορά όμως με μεγαλύτερη ένταση,ώσπου κάποια στιγμή μου είπε ,και χρησιμοποιώ την ακριβή του έκφραση, ¨θελω να φύγεις¨
Αυτόν τον άνθρωπο τον αγαπώ και αισθάνομαι πολλές ενοχές που δεν είμαι δίπλα του τώρα,που δεν μπορω να τον βοηθήσω,αν γινεται αυτο βέβαια.
Αυτός ο άνθρωπος ειναι διπολικος
Τι λάθος εκανα;

----------


## howtodream8

Δεν είναι εύκολο να ζει κανείς με τη διπολική διαταραχή. Συχνά επιβαρύνονται σημαντικά οι σχέσεις και μπορεί να φθείρονται ή ακόμη και να καταρρέουν. Κάποιος που βρίσκεται στο μέσο
ενός επεισοδίου μανίας ή κατάθλιψης, μπορεί να μη συνειδητοποιήσει τη φθορά που προκαλεί στις φιλίες και στις οικογενειακές και στις ερωτικές σχέσεις. Έπειτα, όταν ανακάμψει, μπορεί να διαπιστώσει ότι η ζωή έγινε μάλλον μοναχική. Τα συμπτώματα της διπολικής διαταραχής μπορεί, επίσης, να προκαλέσουν τεράστια πίεση στις σχέσεις με τους φίλους, τους συναδέλφους και την οικογένεια. Πράγματι, σε τέτοιες στιγμές είναι που διαπιστώνει κανείς ποιοι είναι οι πραγματικοί φίλοι. Μπορεί να διαπιστώσει ότι άτομα που νόμιζε πως ήταν φίλοι, αρχίζουν σιγά-σιγά να μην τον επισκέπτονται. Ακόμη και μέλη της οικογένειας μπορεί να γίνουν απόμακρα. Λανθάνουσες εντάσεις στις στενές σχέσεις μπορεί να ξεκινήσουν να αναδύονται στην επιφάνεια.

«Γιατί συνέβη αυτό σε εμάς;» Πρόκειται για μια ερώτηση που τίθεται, κάποια στιγμή,από πολλούς ανθρώπους που σχετίζονται με άτομα που πάσχουν από διπολική διαταραχή. Και εύλογα.
Η διπολική διαταραχή δεν είναι απλώς ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα για τους ίδιους τους πάσχοντες. Μπορεί να προξενήσει τεράστια δυσκολία σε όποιον είναι κοντά τους. Γονείς, παιδιά, σύζυγοι, σύντροφοι και φίλοι μπορούν όλοι να βρεθούν ξαφνικά αντιμέτωποι με ένα ρόλο για τον οποίο νιώθουν εντελώς απροετοίμαστοι. Με το χρόνο, ωστόσο, οι συγγενείς ανταπεξέρχονται στην πρόκληση της φροντίδας, βοηθώντας τον αγαπημένο τους στα χειρότερα στάδια της διαταραχής και παρέχοντάς του την υποστήριξη να αναδιοργανώσει τη ζωή του.

Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, το άτομο αναζητάει μία προσωπική αναθεώρηση, καθώς το γεγονός ότι είχε αυτοκτονικό ιδεασμό και αποπειράθηκε να αυτοκτονήσει σημαίνει ότι γινόταν μία κάποια εσωτερική επεξεργασία για κάποιο σεβαστό χρονικό διάστημα. Θέλει να φύγεις απο κοντα του όχι επειδή εσύ δεν κάνεις κάτι καλά ή επειδή ξαφνικά είσαι λίγος , απλά όταν πάσχουμε απο καποια ψυχικη ασθενεια, συχνα μεχρι να την αντιμετωπισουμε σε εναν πρωτο βαθμο επιζητουμε τη μοναξια και την απομόνωση, νιώθοντας ίσως και λίγες τύψεις με τον να γινόμαστε βάρος στον άλλον με τα δικά μας πολύ σοβαρα προβλήματα. Καλο θα ηταν στην παρουσα φαση να το σεβαστεις αυτο και να απομακρυνθεις για λιγο, χωρις ομως να τον εγκαταλειψεις και ολοκληρωτικά. Πιθανον εαν συμμορφωθει με τη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη και την ψυχοθεραπεια να σε αναζητησει ξανα ο ιδος παλι ή να τον πλησιασεις εσυ με αργα και σταθερα βηματα, οχι ως κατι πιεστικο και ασφυκτικο αλλα ως μια υποστηρικτικη βοηθεια...εαν σε αγαπαει θα το εκτιμησει και δε θα αφησει την ευκαιρια ανεκμεταλλευτη.

----------


## George64

Φοβάμαι και είμαι κι εγώ αυτη τη στιγμή σε κατάθλιψη.το παλεύω γιατί καταλαβαίνω ότι στην κατάσταση που βρίσκομαι,δεν μπορω να τον βοηθήσω.

----------


## howtodream8

Εσυ βρισκεσαι σε καποιο θεραπευτικο πλανο?

----------


## George64

Ναι εχω επισκεφτεί ψυχολογο.ισως θα έπρεπε να το χα κάνει πιο νωρις

----------


## howtodream8

Αφου εχεις κανει την αρχη, είναι ένα πρώτο βήμα!! Καλο θα ηταν λοιπον σε πρωτη φαση να αντιμετωπισεις το προσωπικο σου προβλημα, καθως μην όντας εσύ καλά δύσκολα θα μπορεσεις να δωσεις ενα χερι βοηθειας και στον ανθρωπο με τη διπολικη διαταραχη...κοινως, ποιος να πρωτοσωσει ποιον....θεωρω παντως οτι και οι 2 πρεπει να παρετε τον χρονο σας χωρια και να δουλεψετε καλα με τους εαυτους σας, ειδαλλως η σχεση αυτη θα δυσλειτουργει με τον α ή τον β τρόπο.

----------


## George64

Νόμιζα ότι ήμουν δυνατός.κι όσο ήμουν δίπλα του,ήμουν. Τώρα δεν εχω δύναμη,προσπαθώ να καταλάβω,μαθαίνοντας,αλλα μου ειναι δύσκολο.εννοειται ότι δεν του επιβαλω την παρουσία μου με οποιοδήποτε τροπο.απλα φοβάμαι.

----------


## howtodream8

Ο δρόμος για να καταλάβεις και να μαθεις τον εαυτο σου αλλα και καποιον αλλον, που μαλιστα τον νοιαζεσαι, είναι δυσκολος και χρειαζεται χρόνο. Κάνεις πολυ καλα που δεν επιβαλεις την παρουσια σου και ειναι λογικο να φοβασαι. Τον αγαπας. Προσπαθησε να εχεις καποια επαφη μαζι του οσο γινεται, εστω και φευγαλεα....ωστοσο μη χασεις επικοινωνια....σιγουρα θελει τον χρονο του και την απομονωση του, αυτο ομως δε σημαινει οτι δε σε χρειαζεται. Σε χρειαζεται και μαλιστα πολυ, απλα προφανως σ'αγαπαει και θελει να σε προστατεψει.

----------


## George64

Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως μπορεί να με προστατέψει; Αλλα μάλλον δεν καταλαβαίνω πολλά πράγματα. Αισθάνομαι ότι αν προσπαθήσω να κράτησω επαφη θα αισθανθεί πιεσμενος κι αυτο δεν του κάνει καλο.

----------


## howtodream8

Η κατασταση στην οποια περιηλθε το ατομο αυτο ειναι σοβαρη και σιγουρα δε θα επιθυμουσε οποιοδηποτε αλλο ατομο να εμπλακει συναισθηματικα σε κατι τοσο φορτικο και ψυχοφθορο...ακομη και οταν αγαπας τον αλλον.

----------


## George64

Το ξέρω πια ότι ειναι μια δύσκολη κατάσταση,γι αυτο φοβάμαι τα λάθη που πιθανά να έκανα,η θα κάνω.
Έχει προταιρεοτητα στο μυαλό μου.
Τρέμω μην κάνει κακό στον εαυτό του.
Δεν μου είπε μέχρι προσφατα ότι είχε κάνει πάλι απόπειρα πριν με γνωρίσει..
Φοβάμαι και ποναω

----------


## George64

Αυτο που προσπαθώ ειναι να καταλάβω τι του συμβαίνει και σε δεύτερο χρόνο να συνειδητοποισω γιατί έγιναν όλα σε μας. Γι αυτο είμαι εδώ. Τελικά η αγάπη και το ενδιαφέρον μηπως κάνει κακό; Πόσο μπερδεμένα ειναι τα πράγματα στο μυαλό. 
Διάφοροι φίλοι ,μου λένε ότι καλύτερα που έφυγε,γιατί ετσι θα εχω ψυχική ηρεμία,αλλα τελικά εγώ δεν μπορω να σκεφτώ την δικιά μου ηρεμία αλλα τη δικια του ύπαρξη. Τον αγαπώ πρώτα σαν άνθρωπο και μετά ως σύντροφο. Ειναι τόσο ευάλωτες οι ισορροπίες στο μυαλό του,που φοβάμαι ότι οποιαδηποτε κίνηση μου μπορεί να τις διαταράξει. Δεν ξέρω πια πως μπορω να δρασω.κι αυτο που στεναχωρεί πιο πολυ ειναι ότι ξέρω ότι δεν έχει κάποιον δίπλα του

----------


## howtodream8

> Αυτο που προσπαθώ ειναι να καταλάβω τι του συμβαίνει και σε δεύτερο χρόνο να συνειδητοποισω γιατί έγιναν όλα σε μας. Γι αυτο είμαι εδώ. Τελικά η αγάπη και το ενδιαφέρον μηπως κάνει κακό; Πόσο μπερδεμένα ειναι τα πράγματα στο μυαλό. 
> Διάφοροι φίλοι ,μου λένε ότι καλύτερα που έφυγε,γιατί ετσι θα εχω ψυχική ηρεμία,αλλα τελικά εγώ δεν μπορω να σκεφτώ την δικιά μου ηρεμία αλλα τη δικια του ύπαρξη. Τον αγαπώ πρώτα σαν άνθρωπο και μετά ως σύντροφο. Ειναι τόσο ευάλωτες οι ισορροπίες στο μυαλό του,που φοβάμαι ότι οποιαδηποτε κίνηση μου μπορεί να τις διαταράξει. Δεν ξέρω πια πως μπορω να δρασω.κι αυτο που στεναχωρεί πιο πολυ ειναι ότι ξέρω ότι δεν έχει κάποιον δίπλα του


Οι λόγοι που μπορεί να οδήγησαν αυτόν τον άνθρωπο στη διπολική διαταραχή πιθανον είναι άγνωστοι σε σενα, υποθετικα ειναι καποιοι προσωπικοι δικοι του εσωτερικοι λογοι που καλυτερα θα ηταν να μην το σκαλιζεις εσυ αλλα ο ειδικος που τον εχει αναλαβει....Το γιατι εγιναν σε σας ολα αυτα...πραγματικα το ανθρωπινο μυαλο μας παιζει διαφορα παιχνιδια...ποτε δεν ξερεις τί μπορει να προκύψει όσο μεγαλώνεις και εξελίσσεσαι, οποτε μη βασανιζεσαι με τα γιατι...και όχι, αρνούμαι να πιστέψω ότι η αγαπη και το ενδιαφέρον κάνει κακό, εκτος πια αν ξεφευγει των ορίων....γιατι θεωρω οτι κι εκει καλο θα ηταν να υπαρχουν ισορροπίες...Είναι πολύ όμορφο ότι τον αγαπας και μαλιστα τόσο ανθρώπινα και γλυκό. Καλο θα ηταν ομως αυτη την περιοδο να τον αφησεις να αναζητησει πρωτα ο ιδιος μονος του τον εαυτο του. Κι επειδη βρισκεσαι κι εσυ σε μια πολυ ευθραυστη κατασταση, θα ηταν υγιες να στραφεις κι εσυ λιγο προς τον εαυτο σου να δεις τι γινεται κι εκει...Είναι πολυ λογικο να φοβασαι να κανεις οποιαδηποτε κινηση, καθως το φυτίλι μπορει να αναψει σε δευτερόλεπτα...Ωστοσο εξακολουθω να πιστευω οτι μία πολυ αραιή επαφη, δηλαδη μία φορα την εβδομαδα, ενα μηνυμα η ένα τηλεφωνο δεν πιστευω οτι θα του κανει κακο....εδω ζευγαρια χωριζουν χωρις ιδιαιτερα ψυχικα προβληματα και μια επαφη την διατηρουνε στις αρχες του χωρισμου ειδικα ,συμπονωντας κατα μία εννοια ο ενας τον αλλον...αν ωστοσο ακομη και αυτη την επαφη δεν την επιθυμει, ισως θα ηταν καλο προσωρινα τουλαχιστον να σεβαστεις και να αποδεχτεις την αποφαση του.

----------


## George64

Εγω θα τα βρω με τον εαυτο μου.για εκείνον φοβάμαι. Ναι δεν θέλει επαφές κι αυτο το,σέβομαι. Όλο το διάστημα,απο την αυτοκτονία του μέχρι και σήμερα,μόνο αυτόν σκέφτομαι και το καλο του

----------


## howtodream8

> Εγω θα τα βρω με τον εαυτο μου.για εκείνον φοβάμαι. Ναι δεν θέλει επαφές κι αυτο το,σέβομαι. Όλο το διάστημα,απο την αυτοκτονία του μέχρι και σήμερα,μόνο αυτόν σκέφτομαι και το καλο του


Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα για τον φιλο σου...ενημερωσε μας για οποιοδηποτε νεο εχεις...και προσπαθησε αν θες, με καποιον τροπο...να μαθαινεις εαν ολα πηγαινουνε καλα.

----------


## George64

Θα το κάνω και σ ευχαριστω για την βοήθεια σου

----------


## George64

Μιλήσαμε στο τηλεφωνο.δεν σου κρύβω ότι δεν μπόρεσα να κρύψω τον συναισθηματισμο μου,αλλα κρατήθηκα όσο μπορούσα. Μου είπε ότι μ αγαπάει,αλλα δεν μπορει να με δει ακόμα. Έχει ακόμα θυμό μεσα του.χαρηκα που τον άκουσα καλα,αν και φοβάμαι ότι δεν θέλησε να μου δείξει την αλήθεια.

----------


## ΒΕΤΗ1

Θα ήθελα να καταθέσω και γω την εμπειρία μου με έναν διπολικό...το σύζυγό μου.Τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια η κατάσταση μέσα στο σπίτι ήταν αφόρητη όχι μόνο για μένα, αλλά και για τα παιδια:καυγάδες, θυμοί, παραλογισμοί...κυρίως δι ασήμαντον αφορμήν.. και για να μην τα πολυλογώ υποψιασμένη ότι κάτι... συμβαίνει απευθυνθήκαμε σε ψυχίατρο πριν 3 χρόνια και διέγνωσε διπολική διαταραχή.Αυτό όμως δεν το παραδέχεται... αλλά ότι έχει μόνο κατάθλιψη και φυσικά....ότι του την προκάλεσα εγώ...και γενικά ότι ενεργώ προσπαθώντας να τον "ξεκάνω", ενώ έχει επιθετική συμπεριφορά λεκτική κυρίως. Με έδιωχνε από ιτο σπίτι, με απειλούσε. .. Αυτή η στάση του παρόλη τη δική μου προσπάθεια να τον βοηθήσω (τον συνόδευα στις επισκέψεις στο ψυχίατρο,ενημερώθηκα γα την ασθένεια σε πολύ ικανοποιητικό βαθμό) δείχνοντας κατανόηση , τρυφερότητα....μου δημιούργησε προβλήματα υγείας με το στομάχι μου και αισθανόμουνα μέρα με τη μέρα ότι οι αντοχές μου μειώνονταν στο ελάχιστο δυνατο:οιβρισιές,οι καχυποψίες, οι ζήλειες ήταν σε ημερήσια διάταξη.
Αποτέλεσμα;
Δεν άντεξα ...και έφυγα από το σπίτι.Πικρό .....οδυνηρό....αλλά το έκανα. Άλλωστε όλοι έχουμε δικαίωμα στη ζωή και την αξιοπρέπεια, πράγμα που το είχα ξεχάσει τελευταία.Ίσως είναι καλύτερα και για τους δύο...Αναζητούσα απεγνωσμένα βοήθεια...από ειδικούς και φίλους...αλλά όλοι μου δήλωναν ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι....παρα μόνο ο όδιος....και ο ίδιος δεν έκανε τίποτα...( αντίθετα διέκοπτε...τροποποιούσε τη θεραπεία κατά βούληση...και έλεγε ότι ένιωθε πολύ καλά και ότι το πρόβλημα το έχω εγώ).Ας είναι καλά, μόνο αυτό εύχομαι.Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τον αγαπώ,αλλά δεν α ν τ 'ε χ ω ά λ λ ο. Έτσι αποφάσισα να εξαγοράσω την ψυχική μου ηρεμία με την μοναξιά....Ο Θεός να τον έχει καλά και να αποδεχτεί κάποτε την κατάστασή του και να βρεθεί στην πολυπόθητη νορμοθυμία.

----------


## George64

Beth , μου ειναι τόσο γνωστά αυτα που περιγράφεις. Σε νοιώθω για την αγάπη που αισθάνεσαι γι αυτόν τον άνθρωπο,αλλα πίστεψε με οτι δεν μπορείς να κανεις πολλά πράγματα,γι αυτόν,ειδικά αν βρισκεται σε κατάσταση άρνησης. Το γεγονός οτι σου δημιουργεί ενοχές,ειναι κατανοητό,γι αυτο θα ηταν καλο ν απευθυνθεις σ ενα ψυχολόγο για την δικια σου ηρεμία ψυχής. Ειναι πολυ δύσκολο αυτο που περνάει,αλλα πρεπει να καταλάβεις οτι είσαι κι εσυ θύμα αυτής της κατάστασης του. Εγω ειμαι ήδη αρκετό καιρο σε ψυχαναλυση κι ακόμα οι ενοχές δεν έχουν εκλείψει. Βεβαια πρεπει να σου πω οτι απ αυτα που περιγράφεις μου βγάζει και κάτι οριακό,αλλα δεν ειμαι αυτός που θα βγάλω διάγνωση. Χρειάζεται αγάπη αλλα πρεπει να έχεις τη δύναμη να του την προσφέρεις.

----------


## ΒΕΤΗ1

George,αγάπη χρειαζόμαστε όλοι μας, πολύ περισσότερο ο ίδιος.Όμως την αγάπη που του έδινα επι σχεδόν -μην τρομάξεις- 28 χρόνια, δεν την εισέπραττε.Άλλωστε δεν εξέφραζε τα συναισθήματά του..Εγώ ήμουν η εκδηλωτική...και εγώ αντιμετώπιζα την αμφισβήτηση....την μη εμπιστοσύνη .... και ένα κενό, το οποίο πάλευα να γεμίσω με δικαιολογήσεις του τύπου"κι αυτό θα περάσει", "μπορεί να φταίω", "περνάει δυσκολίες, και ξεσπάει""κλπ.Μετά βέβαια την ιατρική διάγνωση τα πράγματα για μένα άλλαξαν.Τον πονούσα πιο πολύ, εκείνος όμως δεν έκανε καμια προσπάθεια ουσιαστική,αλλά τόσο...όσο, για στάχτη στα μάτια μου.Παρόλο που του εξήγησα τη στάση μου , τις ανάγκες μου και τις μηδανικές πια αντοχές μου , συνέχιζε τα ίδια και ακόμη χειρότερα...Δεν μπορώ να είμαι κοντά σε κάποιον που δεν με θέλει-έτσι νιώθω-όσο κι αν τον αγαπάω. Μόνο προσεύχομαι γι αυτόν

----------


## George64

Έχεις ζητήσει βοήθεια? το χρειάζεσαι Beth.με κάποιο τροπο πρεπει να καταλάβεις οτι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι δεν λειτουργούν οπως εσυ. Ο άντρας βρίσκεται σ αγωγή τωρα?

----------


## ΒΕΤΗ1

'Εχω επανειλημμένως απευθυνθεί στο γιατρό που τον παρακολουθεί, και σε κατ΄ιδίαν συνεδρίες, αλλά δεν μου προτείνεται κάτι, αφού ο ίδιος δεν έχει αποδεχθεί την κατάσταση,αντίθετα μεταθέτει το πρόβλημα σε άλλους έξω από τον εαυτό του.Δεν ξέρω άλλωστε τι συμβαίνει με την φαρμακευτική του αγωγή, αν είναι η ενδεικνυόμενη,και αν αυτα που του συνταγογραφούνται τα παίρνει, αφού τα κλειδώνει.Μάλλον όχι, παλιότερα μάλιστα τροποποιούσε τη θεραπεία κατά βούληση.Εξάλλου κάποιες φορές πίνειμε παρέα .και δεν τα παίρνει, ή μπορεί να πίνει για να μην τα παίρνει.Παίρνει μόνο την αντικαταθλιπτική αγωγή, γιατί μόνο την κατάθλιψη φοβάται.Τα αντιψυχωσικά όχι, από όσο 'ηξερα, γιατί τώρα δεν είμαι μαζι του και δεν ξέρω. Πήγα και σε Κέντρο Ψυχικής Υγείας, αναζητώντας απεγνωσμένα βοήθεια , την άνοιξη που μας πέρασε...και εκεί πάλι τα ίδια.Εσυ ,μου είπαν (ψυχίατρος και ψυχολόγος), δεν μπορείς να κάνεις απολύτως τίποτα, παρά μόνον αυτός.Συζήτησα και με καποιο άτομο που έχει διπολική, και αυτός μου επανάλαβε την αδιέξοδη πραγματικότητα....
Το "πρεπει να καταλάβεις οτι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι δεν λειτουργούν οπως εσυ"το έχω αντιληφθεί σ΄όλο του το εύρος ( με ενημέρωση και προσωπικές συνεδρίες) και γι αυτό υπέμενα τόσα χρόνια--ωστόσο δεν άντεξα...

----------


## George64

Βρίσκεται σε φάση άρνησης.το χω ζήσει . Χρειάζεσαι κι εσυ βοήθεια Beth.επισκεψου ενα ψυχολόγο.θα σε βοηθήσει να ισορροπησεις και θασου πει πως να το χειριστεις το θέμα.μην ξεχνάς οτι έχεις παιδιά μαζι του και τη χρειάζεσαι μια καλη σχεση μαυτον τον άνθρωπο.

----------


## ΒΕΤΗ1

Έχω ήδη ραντεβού με ψυχολόγο, George,τον επόμενο μήνα όμως σε Κέντρο Ψυχικής Υγείας, ελπίζω να βοηθηθώ.Η σχέση όμως δε νομίζω ότι μπορεί εύκολα να αποκατασταθεί....έχουν ειπωθεί πολλά και άσχημα...και μάλιστα σε φίλους και γνωστούς.Δεν μπορώ πια να τον βοηθήσω.Όσο για τα παιδιά είναι αφενός ενήλικα και αφετέρου έχουν και αυτά υποστεί πολλά σε δύσκολες περιόδους μανίας, μόνο που τότε δεν γνωρίζαμε τίποτα για την ψυχοπαθολογία του.Φαίνεται πώε δε θέλει να είναι καλά...φτιάχνεται με τη μιζέρια του και δεν αντέχει οι άλλοι να περνάν καλά....Εύχομαι να είναι μόνο καλά χωρίς πολλές εντάσεις και εξάρσεις, για κεινον τον ίδιο.

----------


## George64

Ελπιζω να βοηθηθεις. Εμενα ,μου έχει πάρει πολυ χρόνο για να πω οτι εχω ξεφύγει ,έν μέρει, απο τις ενοχές που μου δημιούργησε. Ειμαι σε τέτοιο σημείο που δεν μπορω να συνεχίσω τη ζωη μου. Προσπαθω να με ξαναγαπησω ,γιατι αυτο το είχα χάσει. Οι ισορροπίες μου έχουν κλονιστεί με συνέπεια να φοβάμαι τους ανθρώπους γύρω μου, πόσο μαλλον ν αφεθω σε μια καινουρια σχεση. Δεν μετανοιωνω γι αυτα που έζησα αλλα στεναχωριεμαι γι αυτα που βιώνω τωρα. Απλα ...ζω.
Εχετε επαφές?

----------


## arktos

μπεθ κ γιωργο εχετε προσωπικο μηνυμα...

----------


## ΒΕΤΗ1

Δεν εχουμε επαφές καθόλου, αντίθετα κάποιο email με τόσο τυπικό τρόπο που θαρρεις και μιλούσε στον πιο άγνωστο άνθρωπο του κόσμου.Δεν πειράζει όμως...Αυτή τη στιγμή και εγώ δε θέλω επαφές , γιατί η ιδέα και μόνο με αναστατώνει.Ευτυχώς είμαι σε διαφορετική πόληκαι νομίζω πως αυτό με βοηθάει πολύ.Τέλος πάντων... η ζωή συνεχίζεται...Υπάρχει φως που βρίσκεται μάλλον μέσα μας...Ας είναι καλά μόνο...γιατί κάποιες φορές φοβάμαι για κείνον.Ο καιρός και ο Θεός θα δείξει!!!

----------


## ΒΕΤΗ1

Άρκτος, σου έστειλα προσωπικό μήνυμα...και σε ευχαριστώ .Να είσαι καλά...

----------


## George64

Ολα μεσα στις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις ειναι.καποια στιγμη πρεπει να μάθουμε να οχυρονομαστε.

----------

